# Blood Parrots in the planted aquarium?!



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

I've kept them for years in a planted tank. They do not eat plants but I do not know if they need sand. If you plant something in their tank they might move it overnight into a spot they like. After that, mine left the plants alone.

I've kept a single clay pot per pair - watching them who gets the pot was rather entertaining.

I think they are awesome fish and I do miss mine.


----------



## Nazasaki (Sep 10, 2015)

I always think about my old parrots. I like my schooling species, tetras, cories, etc. but nothing compares to these guys. I special ordered a pair from my lfs and can't wait until they come in! They are tiny juveniles. I currently have two HOBS rated at 200 gph each on a 29. Think that will suffice until they get a bit bigger to be put into a 55?


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

QT them in your 29 for 4 weeks or so and then move them into 55g.

The 200 gph does not mean anything in real life, but that's another, long discussion. What does matter is the biological filtration and surface agitation.

Here are mine, not too long ago and half-way through dismantling that tank:


----------



## Nazasaki (Sep 10, 2015)

OVT said:


> QT them in your 29 for 4 weeks or so and then move them into 55g.
> 
> The 200 gph does not mean anything in real life, but that's another, long discussion. What does matter is the biological filtration and surface agitation.


I understand that. It's just is the amount of water moving through the filter. Not taking into account the media or surface area for bacteria growth. What is a good HOB for them? I have the aqueon quietflow 20s but I've heard the aquaclear are excellent due to a bio wheel and adequate space for media. I've also heard good things about the marineland emporers. Any expirence on either one? Do yuo have a good recommendation for a HOB.


----------



## OVT (Nov 29, 2011)

Sorry, I have almost no experience with HOBs. My Parrots were in a 75g Tall tank with 2 x Eheim 2026 filters.


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Nazasaki said:


> I understand that. It's just is the amount of water moving through the filter. Not taking into account the media or surface area for bacteria growth. What is a good HOB for them? I have the aqueon quietflow 20s but I've heard the aquaclear are excellent due to a bio wheel and adequate space for media. I've also heard good things about the marineland emporers. Any expirence on either one? Do yuo have a good recommendation for a HOB.


I think your fine. Even if your GPH was 1/2 of what it says on the box you should be good. With plants and substrate most of the bio-filtration will be in the tank not in the small capacity these filters have. I would worry more about removing the large waste with mechanical filtration.


----------



## patfat (Oct 23, 2015)

Nazasaki said:


> I understand that. It's just is the amount of water moving through the filter. Not taking into account the media or surface area for bacteria growth. What is a good HOB for them? I have the aqueon quietflow 20s but I've heard the aquaclear are excellent due to a bio wheel and adequate space for media. I've also heard good things about the marineland emporers. Any expirence on either one? Do yuo have a good recommendation for a HOB.


Aquaclears don't use bio wheels..they have a set up like a canister just small version..the marineland use the bio wheels...they are ok but not that great have one but put it into storage..personally go with an aquaclear if you wanted to switch up your HOB's..I got an AC70 on my 40 with a 2215 too!! If you really want a new HOB get an AC 110 or the 70 they have flow control they are great and will last you for a very very long time!! I would just go with the bigger if you ever plan to go with a bigger tank and if you don't want to go into canisters..but if you got with a bigger tank then canisters are the way to go..but that's another subject...

Sorry can't answer any thing about the fish tank substrate and that since never own that kind of fish in my tank


----------



## Clear Water (Sep 20, 2014)

Sorry to take away from topic but OVT those are some beautiful fish and photos. I love the last one of the whole tank. People are always looking for center piece fish and that photo should help a lot. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## irishpat9 (Mar 2, 2020)

I love them too. I had a pair in a heavily planted 55-gal tank and they tore up the landscaping every single day. I would have to put things back in place and replant the plants they'd dug up every day and one of them got to attacking my hand and biting me such that I became afraid of putting my hands in there. It didn't hurt as much as it was annoying and startling with his repeated attacks.

I love them and want to have them again too. I love their faces. I decided I'm going to do a rock tank with no plants for them so they can rearrange the sand all they want and I won't have to have my hands in there every day. I would never put them in a planted tank again unless the plants were all high up.

Good luck with them!!


----------



## kaustbh (Mar 21, 2021)

what re ur views about floating plants like duckweed etc?


----------

